# Are people still high on Kendrick Perkins?



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

And if so why? I know he's still young (21 I think) and is a big body, but what have you seen from him that makes you think he will be a good player in the league. To me he looks slow, unathletic, and has no moves or touch at all around the basket. He is also extremely prone to getting into foul trouble.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

he's far from the worst player on the team, he just needs time. Maybe he gets better this year. I'm not as high on him as I was before, but he's young, he could be something.


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

I was never high on him, he is trash


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

He has been sucking it up in summer league


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Doc actually has said he's been more impressed by Perk this summer than anyone and that he's really matured. He's only 20 YEARS old!!!, not 21. He's a beast on the boards, a very good shot blocker, and good defensively. He has very good passing skills for a big man and runs the floor extremely well for his size. Any time last season he got significant minutes he made an impact. Guys are afraid to go in the paint against him because he's massive and he has a great take no prisoners attitude. Last season he said "no one gets a layup on me, no one", you have to love that.

Actually many on this site list him as their favorite Celtic so yeah, I'd say many of us are still very high on Perk. 

Some of you look at #'s in Summer League and think that actually means something. First of all Perk is only playing about 15 minutes a game because Doc wants to see some of the guys he's less familiar with. Second off summer league means pretty much NOTHING. Third off, Perk is not a scorer, he'll get some points but he's more of a defensive presense and a beast on the boards, if you think a guy sucks because he doesn't score well you must be a fan of guys like Marbury...I'm not.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins is the man, it's really hard to not like this guy if you're a Celtic fan.

He gets drafted and is imprisoned by OB. He doesn't complain, he doesn't whine, he's just a kid out of high school, so what does he do? He gets into the best shape that he can. From being overweight he transforms into a human steel. He always stayed positive, and was eager to learn. He was a gym rat during his rookie year, and just months out of high school. 

Then last year, when Big Al got drafted he did the best anyone could do. He took Jefferson under his wings and showed him how it's done in the NBA. A 19 year old 2nd year player takes another 19 year old rookie under his wings to teach him everything he's learned in the 1st year. How can you not like that?

And this year, him and Al are doing the same thing with G-Money.

If you're wondering about his game:

Well he's not an offensive beast but he'll do everything else. As rhino already mentioned, he blocks shots, he rebounds, he's a very good passer, and he uses his body to block people out. He's not where he can be, but given a few more years he'll be a great center for the Celtics. There's absolutely no doubt in my mind that Perkins will be as good defensively as Big Al will be offensively.


Perkins is a monstah.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Perkins is the man, it's really hard to not like this guy if you're a Celtic fan.
> 
> He gets drafted and is imprisoned by OB. He doesn't complain, he doesn't whine, he's just a kid out of high school, so what does he do? He gets into the best shape that he can. From being overweight he transforms into a human steel. He always stayed positive, and was eager to learn. He was a gym rat during his rookie year, and just months out of high school.
> 
> ...



This sums up my feelings exactly! He has done everything that the team has asked him to do and then some. With his atitude and desire combined with a body that is truly NBA ready, I expect him to continue to develop and become a VERY dependable player for a long time to come. A lot of players have talent and physical skills, but only a select few have the work ethic to get the most out of their potential. I think that Perkins has this kind of work ethic and I am not the least concerned that he isn't lighting up the world stat wise. Give him time and look out!


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

lanigan34 said:


> And if so why? I know he's still young (21 I think) and is a big body, but what have you seen from him that makes you think he will be a good player in the league. To me he looks slow, unathletic, and has no moves or touch at all around the basket. He is also extremely prone to getting into foul trouble.



He has a lot of promise for someone that's only 20 years old. I see no point to give up on him now. He had size, strength, and has played very well in limited stretches.

How old was Jermane O'neal before he started to play at an all star level? 23? 24?

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jermaine_oneal/index.html


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Kendrick Perkins is a guy who has yet to really get a chance to get into a flow. Once he gets a shot, he's going to be good. He can be a ten rebound guy for the Celtics, and he has that "no layups" attitude. In my opinion, he needs to learn to use that constructively, as he got a bit thuggish at times last season. Once he gets the difference between tough and thuggish, he's going to be a terrific last line of defense for the Celtics.

Offensively is where he was supposed to shine according to reports when he was drafted. He has not really come close to showing that yet for some reason. The main knock on him was that his body (he was a fat kid) would hold him back from being a shot blocker or a rebounder. Now he's absolutely ripped and probably has one of the best bodies in the league. He should become a good defensive player and rebounder. Perhaps someday, the scoring will come around as well.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> <table background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/sports_bg.gif" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/sports_bg.gif" width="100%"></td></tr> <tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="2" width="100%"><spacer type="block" height="2" width="1"></td></tr> </tbody></table>
> Perk's time is now -- Rivers, C's expect more in third year​ *
> By Steve Bulpett*
> Wednesday, July 13, 2005 - Updated: 07:41 AM EST
> ...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The time definately is now for this guy. Its his third year and he needs to get the job done.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> The time definately is now for this guy. Its his third year and he needs to get the job done.


He will, I think all Perk needs is consistent minutes and his confidence will start brimming and then he'll be unstopable. This is the biggest year of his life coming up, not bad for a 20 year old :biggrin:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Holy crap. At the mention of "rhino", I fully realized how much of an idiot I am.

I totally read the name as "whiter hino" and not "white rhino". I wonder what the hell a "whiter hino" was.

Christ, that's bad.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Holy crap. At the mention of "rhino", I fully realized how much of an idiot I am.
> 
> I totally read the name as "whiter hino" and not "white rhino". I wonder what the hell a "whiter hino" was.
> 
> Christ, that's bad.


:rofl: Sadly I still do it...until I try to make myself remember. We can just call him "TGWTPP" The Guy With The Perkins Picture.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> :rofl: Sadly I still do it...until I try to make myself remember. We can just call him "TGWTPP" The Guy With The Perkins Picture.


 It also took me a while to figure out that it was White Rhino.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Me four. Up until about a year ago, I never understood the significance of his name. A simple space would do wonders.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL @ this thread now. I knew it was white rhino for a while. Anyway, I think Perkins is a taller version of a Danny Fortson. A 6'10 goon, who can rebound and throw his weight around a bit. Hopefully, he'll develop an offensive move or not, but I say goon.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Yeah, the Sonics were real sorry they had Danny Fortson last year.

Perk is only 5 inches taller, much longer and can pretty much stand toe to toe with anyone in the league.

Oh yeah, he also blocks shots and is a terrific outlet passer.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> Yeah, the Sonics were real sorry they had Danny Fortson last year.
> 
> Perk is only 5 inches taller, much longer and can pretty much stand toe to toe with anyone in the league.
> 
> Oh yeah, he also blocks shots and is a terrific outlet passer.


Fortson is 6'5?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> He gets drafted and is imprisoned by OB. He doesn't complain, he doesn't whine, he's just a kid out of high school, so what does he do? He gets into the best shape that he can. From being overweight he transforms into a human steel. He always stayed positive, and was eager to learn. He was a gym rat during his rookie year, and just months out of high school.


He wasn't imprisoned by anyone. Ainge and the front office had hired kinesologists to work with Perkins on his movement and remaking his physique, because his legs are way too long. Seriously, he has those Acie Earl legs. The reason he didn't play in the show is because he wasn't ready. No prisons. And no lonely Perky trying to figure out the best workout regimen, they had brought in pros to watch over him while he did it. To me he looks like a taller Danny Fortson. Good value for a #27 pick. Nothing special, though.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Yeah, about. Barkley was only 6'4 1/2". Fortson is barely taller than that. But he is a widebody.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The young Barkley was not 6'4.5" and no, Fortson isn't 6'5".


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I have stood shoulder to shoulder with Barkley on three separate occasions. He is no taller than 6'4 1/2". Maybe 6'5" in shoes. If Fortson is taller than 6'6", I will sprout wings and fly.

Oh, and Perkins may be 4-5 inches taller than Fortson, but he is also very long, which Fortson is not. Perk will be a very good shotblocker.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll take it you're young. Believe it or not, you get shorter with age. Especially when you're heavy. Unless you maintain a rigorous workout schedule to keep your abs ripped. The heavier you are the more your spine curves as you age. I used to stand 5'11.5" when I was 18, I'm a shade under 5'11" now. Given Barkley's back troubles, I'm guessing it's happened to him as well. And when I met Danny Fortson he was more than half a foot taller than I am, so he isn't 6'5".


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> Yeah, about. Barkley was only 6'4 1/2". Fortson is barely taller than that. But he is a widebody.


*FORTSON IS 6'8*


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Holy crap. At the mention of "rhino", I fully realized how much of an idiot I am.
> 
> I totally read the name as "whiter hino" and not "white rhino". I wonder what the hell a "whiter hino" was.
> 
> Christ, that's bad.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Does that mean I have a whiter hiney than anyone, ha ha! 
Nope it's White Rhino and just to explain, I have a strange fascination with Rhino's and the white rhino is the most endangered of them all (their are 5 species of rhino still around). When I picked my aol name everything I tried was taken so I ended up picking whiterhino :biggrin: and now it's just become my identity, just like my Perkins pic :banana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> He wasn't imprisoned by anyone. Ainge and the front office had hired kinesologists to work with Perkins on his movement and remaking his physique, because his legs are way too long. Seriously, he has those Acie Earl legs. The reason he didn't play in the show is because he wasn't ready. No prisons. And no lonely Perky trying to figure out the best workout regimen, they had brought in pros to watch over him while he did it. To me he looks like a taller Danny Fortson. Good value for a #27 pick. Nothing special, though.


Yeah he wasn't ready, but he still didn't complain and did everything that was asked of him.

Nothing special? Pfft. Ignored. Perkins = The man. SHAQ SONNY.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Yeah he wasn't ready, but he still didn't complain and did everything that was asked of him.
> 
> Nothing special? Pfft. Ignored. Perkins = The man. SHAQ SONNY.


Exactly!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gerald Green said:


> *FORTSON IS 6'8*


No, he's not. He's 6'6"-6'7".


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

6'8
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/danny_fortson/index.html


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You do know that NBA listings are very inaccurate?

I doubt Fortson is 6'7". I wish we had his Chicago Pre-Draft height listing.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

yea...i dont care... :banana: ...6'8


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> No, he's not. He's 6'6"-6'7".


There is a thing called a player profile on NBA.com. And I looked it up and it said he was 6'8. So where did you get your info?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gerald Green said:


> There is a thing called a player profile on NBA.com. And I looked it up and it said he was 6'8. So where did you get your info?


From meeting him when he was here in Boston. It's a guess, but he was at least two inches taller than my roommate at the time, and Geoff was 6'4" and change.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Does that mean I have a whiter hiney than anyone, ha ha!
> Nope it's White Rhino and just to explain, I have a strange fascination with Rhino's and the white rhino is the most endangered of them all (their are 5 species of rhino still around). When I picked my aol name everything I tried was taken so I ended up picking whiterhino :biggrin: and now it's just become my identity, just like my Perkins pic :banana:




omg i thought it was whiter hino too...go figure


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

For those citing the NBA.com listings as proof, they aren't automatically accurate. Many reports have KG being over 7 foot but being listed at 6'11" so he isn't stereotyped into the 7 footers category. Ben Wallace, 6'9"? No chance. I have a picture of him and Pierce standing side to side and he's at most one or two inches taller than Paul, at MOST, and P-Dub is listed at 6'6", although some claim he's really 6'7". Lots of players have generous listings.

I also have seen a picture of a Barkley mugshot with him standing 6'7" or something. So did he just stand on a telephone book when the cops took his picture, or what?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> From meeting him when he was here in Boston. It's a guess, but he was at least two inches taller than my roommate at the time, and Geoff was 6'4" and change.


I like the *AT LEAST* part


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, this thread has certainly slipped off the topic.

Since everyone is talking height let's talk about Kendrick Perkins height...
since he is supposed to be the topic. He is 6' 10" and he is very big, strong and aggressive for his age. He is already standing up as an enforcer.

I think this season is a big one for Perkins. He needs to become a constant part of the Celtics rotation. He does not need to be an all star. He just needs to contribute on a game by game basis. He needs to do away with the DNP - coach's decision.

Perkins will be a very good shot blocker and rebounder in the NBA if he can get significant minutes. I do think he will this season.

He is never going to be a great scorer at the NBA level. But he may be capable of being a consitent double double guy who swats a couple of shots a game and shoots a high percentage from the field. I'll take that from a late first round pick.

So, are people still high on Kendrick Perkins? He fell to the late first round. I am not sure that too many people were really high on him other than the Kendrick Perkins fan club. But I as a Celtic fan am not unhappy with his progress.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

No way 4 Perk 2 go but up. He will be productive this year 4 real


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

Perk has always seemed a step slow in my opinion, but I do like him as that enforcer type (not the thug enforcer he's been getting labeled as though) I have a feeling he could be a tradeable commodity at some point, especially when he proves he can be serviceable....though at the same time, he and big Al together has to be in the blueprint too...tough call on Perk


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

I always thought he was a huge stiff like Acie Earl. However, I now think he has a chance to be at the very least a career backup who can play big minutes against strong, slow centers like Curry who destroy softies like Raef LaFrentz. If he fulfills my wildest dreams for him he is a guy who blocks 2 shots per game and pulls down 13 boards while providing excellent defense and occasionally hitting 8-10 points. Not bad for a #27 pick.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If he could be an 8/13/2 guy, I'd be thrilled.


----------

